

Applying Artificial Intelligence to Nintendo Tetris - jackhammer2022
http://meatfighter.com/nintendotetrisai/

======
youlweb
I'm impressed with this extraordinary Tetris hack. Not only this article is as
thorough and clearly explained as it gets, but its tone is classic,
understated, concise and intelligent, making it an intemporal piece. I never
thought I could be this interested in the inner workings of Tetris. The amount
of knowledge required to put together this hack is simply unbelievable.
Assembly code, artificial intelligence, reverse-engineering and much more kept
me riveted throughout the process. Thank you for writing and sharing this
memorable Tetris piece, that deserves far more appreciation from the community
that's the most likely to understand this achievement. Bravo!

~~~
pontifier
I'm impressed with the detailed analysis of the inner workings of the various
aspects of the complete package. I'm tempted to try to write documentation for
software that I'm working on in the same way. A sort of guided tour through
the processes at every stage, with links to the actual code sprinkled in. At
the very least it might be entertaining for whoever has to maintain it later.

------
ingenter
Obligatory videos on how hard you can break tetris:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIy7xF68H1w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIy7xF68H1w)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQvVjC3xr4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQvVjC3xr4M)

------
Jeremy1026
Very impressive. It amazes me how people can make sense of the bits and bytes.

------
thereckoning
It's kinda dumb that you don't have a video of this.

~~~
doddsiedodds
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0380npvkAc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0380npvkAc)

